# Medicals before applying for 189 visa



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

I am going to apply for 189 visa in 3 weeks time. After reading some blogs, found that it is better to do the medicals in advance. Following the steps mentioned in the immigration site, I have raised the request in My Health Declaration 1 week back. But it is still lying in status "This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department." As per the guidelines given in the site, the immigration department will check the application and then give the hap id and then I need to go for medicals

Is the process correct?

Will it take more time to get the hap id? (Already 1 week is over after submitting the request

Can somebody please guide me on this.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

ratheesh001 said:


> I am going to apply for 189 visa in 3 weeks time. After reading some blogs, found that it is better to do the medicals in advance. Following the steps mentioned in the immigration site, I have raised the request in My Health Declaration 1 week back. But it is still lying in status "This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department." As per the guidelines given in the site, the immigration department will check the application and then give the hap id and then I need to go for medicals
> 
> Is the process correct?
> 
> ...



We are in the same position, so following!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratheesh001 said:


> I am going to apply for 189 visa in 3 weeks time. After reading some blogs, found that it is better to do the medicals in advance. Following the steps mentioned in the immigration site, I have raised the request in My Health Declaration 1 week back. But it is still lying in status "This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department." As per the guidelines given in the site, *the immigration department will check the application and then give the hap id and then I need to go for medicals
> *
> Is the process correct?
> 
> ...


No, you click on get/generate Referral Letter - which will contain your HAP ID and what Medical Test you need to do. You do the medical when you get invite or when you lodge visa. You make your own appointment. If you have to wait for CO to tell you, then there is no point in doing My Health Declaration.

In another word, you do it all by yourself before CO opens your file. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the valuable advice. Process given in the below link is as follows. Second step suggests that their approval is needed. Is that correct

Also My Health Declarations Reference Number shown is EGO*****UP. Is that the hapid?

By referral letter do you mean the pdf getting opened when I click on "View Application" link? I couldn't find an option to generate referral letter

border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
We determine whether health examinations are required
You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download an eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and take your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using the HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits your case
Your health case is cleared within in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
You lodge a visa application and provide your HAP ID in your visa application
We confirm that you have completed the correct health examinations and continue processing your visa application


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratheesh001 said:


> Following the steps mentioned in the immigration site, I have raised the request in My Health Declaration 1 week back. But it is still lying in status "This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department." As per the guidelines given in the site, the immigration department will check the application and then give the hap id and then I need to go for medicals


You are reading too much. Have you even submitted the application in Immi Account ? There is no form, there is an application. I don't even know how can you even raise a request.

Follow the link I gave you in my previous post, you should be fine.


----------



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry to bother you again since I am not yet clear on this. Let me explain the steps I did.

1. Created an account in online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
2. Selected New Application->My Health Declarations>
3. Selected visa class as 189 and confirmed that I have not yet lodged the visa application
4. Then I entered mine and family's passport and address details and submitted. There were no questions regarding health.
5. Now it is in submitted status for a week. Only option available against that application now is View and Delete.

I couldn't find the option to generate the reference letter. Am I doing something wrong or is it the wrong link?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratheesh001 said:


> Sorry to bother you again since I am not yet clear on this. Let me explain the steps I did.
> 
> 1. Created an account in online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
> 2. Selected New Application->My Health Declarations>
> ...


Your steps are fine so far. You should now have the option to *organise health examination* option. Look at page 7. https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf

Do you have this option under your name ? Or each applicant's name ?

This then takes you to eMedical page where you answer questions about your health and finally get a page with *Print Referral Letter*. https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/organising-health-examinations-upfront.pdf

You are missing the eMedical client option. 

Usually immiaccount decides you don't need medical if you have done medical before.Else, there should be eMedical client access option.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your steps are fine so far. You should now have the option to *organise health examination* option. Look at page 7. https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf
> 
> Do you have this option under your name ? Or each applicant's name ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help clarifying! I have now successfully generated HAP ID.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Thank you for all your help clarifying! I have now successfully generated HAP ID.


Glad to help. You are welcome


----------



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you so much. I was also able to generate the hap id


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratheesh001 said:


> Thank you so much. I was also able to generate the hap id


You are welcome mate !


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Do we get the results of Medicals or only DIBP?*



zaback21 said:


> You are welcome mate !


Hi,

I am waiting for invite and thought of completing the medicals before that. I have a set of questions and it would be great if you could help me with those. 

1. Do we get a copy of our medical results.?
2. How do we know that the hospitals have send the results to DIBP?
3. How many days will it take for a clinic to give/share the results?
4. Should we wait for the hospitals to send the results to DIBP before sending the visa request (considering if we already have the invite with us)? or can we send the visa request before the Medicals results are shared?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting for invite and thought of completing the medicals before that. I have a set of questions and it would be great if you could help me with those.
> 
> ...


Answering your questions:

1.) No. Results are directly uploaded to DIBP
2.) https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient use this site to check results uploaded or not.. if uploaded you will get Test Completed in report once you click "Print Information" button
3.) Depends on clinic to clinic average 5-10 working days...mine was 14 working days
4.) By sending VISA request, Im assuming you are meaning VISA lodgement, yes VISA can be lodged before clinic uploads the result. There will be a question asked during VISA lodgement whether you have existing HAP ID, be sure to use the HAP ID you generated which you used for medicals


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone gone through TB screening test for ur kids? In my daughter case, her hand become a bit reddish and they ask for two x-ray for her.We did accordingly. is there any problem???


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Anyone gone through TB screening test for ur kids? In my daughter case, her hand become a bit reddish and they ask for two x-ray for her.We did accordingly. is there any problem???


Please search this forum for "TB" as I have seen multiple threads for the same


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

I have already searched with TB but din't find any thread


----------



## Orton (Oct 17, 2017)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> I have already searched with TB but din't find any thread


Children that are vaccinated for BCG are often test false positive when they go for a skin test. In this case, the panel asks for additional xray to confirm. 

Due to the reason above any people opt for blood test for TB screening in children, it is less stressful.


----------



## Orton (Oct 17, 2017)

Children that are vaccinated for BCG are often tested false positive when they go for a skin test. In this case, the panel asks for additional xray to confirm. 

Due to the reason above many people opt for a blood test for TB screening in children, it is less stressful.


----------



## sureshgaraga (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Experts, I have submitted 189 EOI for software engineer and waiting for the invitation.I have created an immi account and add my dependents for health examination. My wife has given health exam an year before and i have given health 8 months before and submitted the application for my 457 extension. Now i would like to use my health results for 189 if i get the invitation (I've taken care about the type of tests need to be given for 189). my wife health tests expire as its more than an year. How can she give her medical tests again and attach to my existing immi account as my medical results are still valid and would like to use while lodging.


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello guys.. I have clarifications regarding the 60 days allocated time of the ITA, is the medical examination included in this timeframe?

Let's say, my ITA expires on Dec 12 and I lodged my visa application on Dec 1, and the CO contacted me on Dec 2. Should I accomplish the Medical exam for 10 days? 

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sureshgaraga said:


> Hi Experts, I have submitted 189 EOI for software engineer and waiting for the invitation.I have created an immi account and add my dependents for health examination. My wife has given health exam an year before and i have given health 8 months before and submitted the application for my 457 extension. Now i would like to use my health results for 189 if i get the invitation (I've taken care about the type of tests need to be given for 189). my wife health tests expire as its more than an year. How can she give her medical tests again and attach to my existing immi account as my medical results are still valid and would like to use while lodging.


How about a new MHD application for your wife? and when it asks, login your existing immiAccount credentials.

Moreover, the immiAccount does not have to be the same when applying for the visa. You do not specify the immiAccount but just the HAP ID in your visa application.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

carlo77 said:


> Hello guys.. I have clarifications regarding the 60 days allocated time of the ITA, is the medical examination included in this timeframe?
> 
> Let's say, my ITA expires on Dec 12 and I lodged my visa application on Dec 1, and the CO contacted me on Dec 2. Should I accomplish the Medical exam for 10 days?
> 
> Thanks!


No. I think 28 days is the time for replying back to the CO. So when Dec 2 CO asks for it, you have Dec 2 + 28 days = Dec 30(approx.) to reply back. 
If you need more time, for some reasons you can do that too. Not sure how you can gain more time, people who have contacted by CO will help you with that


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Dear All,

I have also done medicals pre-invite and below is the message in my Immi Account:

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.

Is this a normal process after medicals are submitted by the panel clinic?

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a situation where my last date to apply for visa is 10th July. I am going in for medicals on 25/06/2018. Should I 
1) wait for medical results before I apply for visa or 
2) go ahead and apply for visa?
I was wondering how the medical results can be uploaded while applying for visa?
What do the experts suggest. I complete medicals and apply for visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> I have a situation where my last date to apply for visa is 10th July. I am going in for medicals on 25/06/2018. Should I
> 1) wait for medical results before I apply for visa or
> 2) go ahead and apply for visa?
> I was wondering how the medical results can be uploaded while applying for visa?
> What do the experts suggest. I complete medicals and apply for visa?


If i were in your shoes, I would get the medical done and then complete the application 
No need to wait for the results, which anyways will be sent directly to the department only

You just have to give the HAP ID number for all applicants under which the tests were done in the application when asked for the same
No other action required from your end

Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for your advice.. I will do that immediately on Monday after medicals.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Does anyone know if the medicals can be done prior to 190 application? Immiaccount gives the option to do a medical for 189 prior to lodging application, but no option for 190. Would the medical assessment be acceptable for both 189 and 190, or should one rather wait for CO to request it?


----------



## kothari4u (Jan 8, 2018)

*Health assessment*



sidd_oza said:


> Thanks for your advice.. I will do that immediately on Monday after medicals.


Hi 
Thanks for the reply 
I got the invite under 189.
Should I first do my health assessment and then submit my visa application.( Using New Application >health >My Health declarations)
1. if this is the case . do I need to fill anywhere about this pre-assessment in the visa application.
2. Once my Visa application is submitted and I pay the amount will IMMI do not ask me again to do health assessment under "View Health assessment"
3. will I be started seeing "View Health assessment" as soon as i pay fees 

I am really confused about this. please help 

Pradeep


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kothari4u said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply
> I got the invite under 189.
> Should I first do my health assessment and then submit my visa application.( Using New Application >health >My Health declarations)
> ...


1. Yes, you need to fill the HAP id in 17 page visa form if you have undergone medicals before lodging.

2. It'll not ask for medicals again. Instead, it'll automatically connect the HAP id provided by you to this tab and the present status of medicals will be shown in Health Assessment tab.

3. Yes after paying fee, you'll see the tab immediately.

Cheers.


----------



## kothari4u (Jan 8, 2018)

csdhan said:


> 1. Yes, you need to fill the HAP id in 17 page visa form if you have undergone medicals before lodging.
> 
> 2. It'll not ask for medicals again. Instead, it'll automatically connect the HAP id provided by you to this tab and the present status of medicals will be shown in Health Assessment tab.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton 
You don't know how big problem you have solved 
Just one more question 
1. Do I have to fill this in this section 


Health examination
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
YesNo

Give details


HAP ID (If available)

2. Where in this application of 17 pages I have to fill PCC.


----------



## sanjai26 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi all., 
My medicals got cleared recently after doing additional tests ( 603-medicals deferred )
I believe we need to upload Form-815 for medical deferred cases.
But its been 15 days my medicals got cleared, I still have not got any request to upload 'Form-815'
1. Should I front load 'Form-815' or I wait ?
2. Also anyone aware of the usual time frame within which CO requests for 'Form-815' after the medical clearance.


----------

